# Doubt in Form 80 For Non migrating family member



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
I was filling form 80 for my wife, who is put as my dependant ,but not including in Visa application. currently only mine is being applied.
So in form 80 , 
In section Propsed travel to australia, question 23 asks Why are you travelling to australia
Can i answer like " To accompany husband, but not applying visa now"?
Or i should write anything else.

And in (Section Associated people)
question 43 Do you have a partner 
It asks Migrating with you?
So shall i tick yes as i am actually applying for Visa?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi,
> I was filling form 80 for my wife, who is put as my dependant ,but not including in Visa application. currently only mine is being applied.
> So in form 80 ,
> In section Propsed travel to australia, question 23 asks Why are you travelling to australia
> ...


Hi,

For Q23 what you are puuting in is correct.

For Q43 - you have to tick on yes and have to give the details

All the best!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Non-migrating dependents don't usually need anything other than police and medical checks, so form 80 shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## jovi86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Migrating with you? spouse visa Form 80*

I currently have austrian PR and now I am applying for a partner visa for my wife. She has been requested to fill form 80- in that, Q 42- Do you have a partner? and there's a tickbox with question migrating with you? What should she do? I already have PR, but currently outside australia.

Appreciate your reply,




vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi,
> I was filling form 80 for my wife, who is put as my dependant ,but not including in Visa application. currently only mine is being applied.
> So in form 80 ,
> In section Propsed travel to australia, question 23 asks Why are you travelling to australia
> ...


----------

